# BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | One Tower | 290m | 951ft | 70 fl | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/2

ALARGAMENTO 03/09/2021 by Prefeitura Balneário Camboriú, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow brazil has one of the thinnest towers


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 12:*

DJI_0628 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## God.Comrade (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 23









brazilian dubai by RenatoDenck1 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/10

DJI_0193 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/15 

DJI_0086 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0089 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0091 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0128 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

oidrones


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/23

Barra Sul e Ilha das Cabras by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

April













Liebert Negócios







www.liebertnegocios.com.br


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 16:*

B. Camboriú Skyline by Alejandro David Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

FG Empreendimentos


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very Dubai-ish.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

luci203 said:


> Very Dubai-ish.


I thought the same. a huge amount of skinny buildings. I prefer thick buildings


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/19

DJI_0023 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0019 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------

